# Spare Wheels / tyron



## 115263 (Aug 7, 2008)

:blob: :help: 

Tyron/ fix and Go.I wish to increase the payload on my Rapido/ Fiat MH. I have looked at a number of possibilities, including replating the Alko Chassis (I am told this is not possible) and obtaining run flat tyres ( these do not seem to be available for 15ins tyres on camper vans). In view of the fact that quite a number of MH are now being supplied using the Fiat Fix and Go I am now considering going in the opposite direction to those who are concerned by this and taking out the spare wheel. I understand from those who have been unfortunate enough to try replacing a spare wheel using the scissor jack supplied that it is virtually impossible and the recovery services have to be called out anyway. 
I am now considering fitting Tyron together with their pressure monitors and also carrying a Fiat or Dunlop Fix and Go kit, I did consider adding Ultraseal rather than a Fix and go but Tyron suggested the Dunlop compressor and solution ( I assume because, as I understand it, Ultraseal is water based and that would be a problem with Tyron). Has anyone had a similar problem and found a reasonably trouble free solution ?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I had Tyron bands fitted on the previous van but still carried a spare, I suspect that if you had a puncture with a Tyron band then you would run with it for a few miles and probably damage the tyre anyway.
I now have Ultraseal in the new van tyres but I also carry a spare as well. 
I can jack up the front wheels okay but would have difficulties with the rear, If however you had a puncture which ruined the tyre you could always call out the breakdown people to change the wheel provided that you carried a spare.


----------

